# Red cherry shrimp at 16-18c



## mort (21 Sep 2017)

I've seen the natural range for cherry shrimp is 14-28c with around 22c where they are most comfortable. I'm planning a no filter, no heater tank for my excess plants as a bit of an experiment (will still get proper maintanance). I'd guess the room temp will be 16c minimum in the winter, perhaps a little warmer and the tank will be big enough to prevent to big a temp swing but just seeing if this sort of tank and them is feasible really. I know they won't breed as quickly or do as well as with a warmer temp but there would only be a few in there which I'd take from my main colony as it needs reducing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (21 Sep 2017)

I've got some in room-temperature now but it's summer here. Last year I ran a heater. It drops down under 60 Fahrenheit at night and so far no problems. I'll let you know as things progress. I've decided to use this tank for natives so I took the heater out

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Sep 2017)

I left a tank with Taiwan bee/shadow shrimp in an unheated flat in Scotland in the middle of winter. They were absolutely fine. Temps must have dropped to low teens at night(at least) although I never checked. My prls are in an unheated tank in the kitchen and do well.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (23 Sep 2017)

Thanks, I'm going to trial run the tank for a few weeks to see how stable it is. Will also probably try a little filter if I can find one as it makes me feel better even if not strictly needed.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (23 Sep 2017)

I think they burrow somewhat and the water does insulate a bit. In cold weather it's always warmer in the water and more so near rotting vegetation. I keep mine with fish so they're always hiding somewhere deep in the mire

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (23 Sep 2017)

I never heat my tanks because I live in a warm area. My shrimps can live without any problem at 17-18°C and even breed. Actually I think they live much better at this temperature than above 20°C

Jordi


----------



## Lindy (24 Sep 2017)

mort said:


> Thanks, I'm going to trial run the tank for a few weeks to see how stable it is. Will also probably try a little filter if I can find one as it makes me feel better even if not strictly needed.


I would never consider having an unfiltered tank even when heavily planted. At the least I would suggest a small air driven corner filter. I have to clean the sponge that is over the filter inlet every few weeks.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (27 Sep 2017)

Lindy, what's that white stuf? Food?


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2017)

Edvet said:


> Lindy, what's that white stuf? Food?


It is food called Snowflake. It doesn't go off so there is always some in there. Buggers spread it around though lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

